# Coastal Road Trip



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

My wife and I made a trip this weekend to Vineland New Jersey for a meeting and dinner with a great group of northern anglers, one of whom is a recent convert to jet ski fishing. At the dinner I won a Blue Fin Tuna jigging trip with Capt. Skip Jastremski of Stalker Sport Fishing Charters out of Cape May. I will be going on that charter in June or July.
We stayed in Atlantic City and of course donated to the local building funds while there. We also walked and drove the strip, it was cool to see snow still on the beach. On the return trip we took the Cape May-Lewes Ferry and Made our way back to Poquoson Virginia. It was a fun weekend and was great to talk to and meet some guys and gals who share the same interest. Here are some pictures of this weekend.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice! Looks like a great trip with your best friend.
Great pics as usual. Love the pics of all the lighthouses.
I lived in jersey till i was 20 and dont think i ever saw snow on the beaches.. Ice yea but no snow. Pretty cool.
Dont know bout you , but im beyond ready to start complaining abut the heat.. Pis off winter.. wheres summer!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

so are ferry's "beachable"? I had no idea


----------

